# Cookin' Gills on Grill's?



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how to prepare and cook Gills on the grill? Any good recipes?

Me and my freinds are goin' camping and i wanted to try it, just dont know how .

Thanks

Shane


----------

